# General > Recipes >  Christmas Cake!

## Mother Bear

I may be a little late, but have just made my Christmas cake, the first one I have done for about 6 years. Just wondering how many people actually still make their own Christmas Cakes, and Puddings come to that? In this busy world we live in, I know it is much easier just to buy them ready made, which I have also done myself. I used a hand written recipe I copied from somewhere, and then discovered it was one of Delia's.....which I have just read has been 'in print since 1978', so it must be well tried and tested! I still prefer the pre-cooked mixture tho' and it's surprising how much there was left to lick from the bowl......and I had it all to myself!!!  Just going to sit back now and wait for the aroma to start wafting through the house..........Happy Baking!

----------


## chaz

> I may be a little late, but have just made my Christmas cake, the first one I have done for about 6 years. Just wondering how many people actually still make their own Christmas Cakes, and Puddings come to that? In this busy world we live in, I know it is much easier just to buy them ready made, which I have also done myself. I used a hand written recipe I copied from somewhere, and then discovered it was one of Delia's.....which I have just read has been 'in print since 1978', so it must be well tried and tested! I still prefer the pre-cooked mixture tho' and it's surprising how much there was left to lick from the bowl......and I had it all to myself!!! Just going to sit back now and wait for the aroma to start wafting through the house..........Happy Baking!


Hi, I still make my cakes and puddings :Smile:  Some years mincemeat also.
Love the first smells that waft through the house :Grin:

----------


## changilass

Mines has been made for over a month now and have had quite a bit of 'feeding' already. 

Whilst the cakes look very healthy, I can't say the same for the brandy bottle lol.

----------


## golach

> Mines has been made for over a month now and have had quite a bit of 'feeding' already. 
> 
> Whilst the cakes look very healthy, I can't say the same for the brandy bottle lol.


Sighs.....all the brandy is supposed to go in the cake Changi, your not supposed to take sippers as well.  ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

me and my OH are making a christmas cake for the first time. I dont even like the stuff to be honest. 

Its in the process of being soaked in brandy just now. But really looking and smelling good! Marzipan to go on this saturday! (i think) 

I also do mincemeat pies if i have time.

----------


## changilass

> Sighs.....all the brandy is supposed to go in the cake Changi, your not supposed to take sippers as well.


 
Dinnae do 'sippers' Gol, cannae stand the bliddy stuff, thats more down your lane lol.

----------


## unicorn

***WARNING****
If you eat any cake at Changi's do not drive for 2 days  ::

----------


## changilass

I aint planning on sharing it.

It's MINE all MINE I tell you.

----------


## unicorn

> I aint planning on sharing it.
> 
> It's MINE all MINE I tell you.


Alcoholics annonymous and weight watchers are beckoning  ::

----------


## changilass

My name is Changi and I drink cake hic hic.

Ach they both beckon every new year, so nowt new there lol.

----------


## AngieMac

Made mine a couple of weeks ago, is it OK to feed it Whisky instead of Brandy? ::

----------


## unicorn

Yowza............you're all plonkies  ::

----------


## changilass

Don't see any reason why not AngieMac, might have to try a wee one next year with hubbies fav malt.  Thanks for the idea.

----------


## AngieMac

Oh well there goes the Glenfiddich then  :: 
Cheers

----------


## unicorn

How do you manage to explain to the poor bairns its gonna make them a bit wobbly if they eat the cake  ::

----------


## shazzap

I like the idea of making your own.
Have never tried it as i don't like Xmas cake or mince meat.

----------


## changilass

Bairns don't do dead flies! ::

----------


## shazzap

Just noyiced the number of posts on my last one.
The devil 666 ::

----------


## chaz

> Made mine a couple of weeks ago, is it OK to feed it Whisky instead of Brandy?


In the past iv used whiskey,brandy and jack daniells, all cakes were good :Smile:  No one in the house drinks these so there is always a bottle about that someone has given us at some point :: 
If it was red wine that was needed that would be different!

----------


## Beat Bug

I still make my own Christmas cake and puddings, and my own mincemeat. Two cakes one year, and two puds the next, so they are always well matured. But this year I've tried something different. A few weeks ago I found a recipe for Barm Brack, and Irish tea time cake. So I made it, and it was so delicious hubby suggested making it again instead of a Christmas cake. Soak 1lb each of raisins, sultanas and soft brown sugar overnight in a pint and a half of cold tea (or a pint of tea and half a pint of whisky). Next day add 1lb flour, 3 lightly beaten eggs, 3 tsps baking powder, and a teaspoon of mixed spice, and mix well.  Pour the gooey mass into 2 or 3 greased and lined loaf or cake tins, and bake for an hour and three quarters at 150 degrees. Cool on a wire rack, and brush the tops with melted honey.

----------


## Margaret M.

Barm Brack sounds good -- and easy too.  I must give it a try.

----------


## poppett

Christmas cake can be fed any tipple.

Worked years ago for toffs who made the cake just after Easter and fed it a small dram every night when they had their own.   It was very moist and the fruit well expanded.   One year the puppy found it and chewed a corner to the consternation of the mistress of the house.   In true toff style she molded the cake back into shape, put extra marzipan on that particular corner and once iced no one would know it had come near to disaster.

The puppy spent two nights groaning in front of the aga and his master slept beside him on the floor distraught he`d lose his pup in the night.   Pup recovered, master none the worse for his nights on the tiles, and the mistress smiled and handed out cake over the festive season.   Everyone remarked how lovely the cake was...........I didn`t have any........and have never consumed food containing alcohol since......who knows what secrets it is hiding.

----------


## Margaret M.

Poppett, what a great story!  What they didn't know didn't hurt them.  If we saw what goes on in restaurant kitchens, we would probably never eat out again.

----------

